# SwiftKey X



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I was browsing the GetJar site and see that they are offering the SwiftKey X app for free, which is normally $4.01 in the Android Market. This is the keyboard replacement app that I use and highly recommend it. Link is below..

http://www.getjar.com/mobile/76067/...5tif0002debsymza&c=k63ripiuo47hdgg52B&lang=en


----------



## blueis300 (Jun 14, 2011)

Het thanks my wife loves her droid but the keyboard. I wonder if this is any bigger than her stock. Will tell her to download it and give it a try.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

"blueis300 said:


> Het thanks my wife loves her droid but the keyboard. I wonder if this is any bigger than her stock. Will tell her to download it and give it a try.


The thing that makes this keyboard special, is that it learns how you type and the suggested words are amazing.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

I love swiftkey, way better thank gb or htc keyboard

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Ditto...


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

SwiftKey has been by far the best keyboard I've used on Android. Better than Swype. The reason it's so good, the predictions get better the more you use it. I would highly suggest everyone try it. And you have to give it more than a couple hours.

Even more reason, get it when it's FREE!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Hands down the best and pleasant to look at, but some skins or overlay of some type would make it more user adaptive to others. Especially those always changing things up.


----------



## crazy25000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I need to try this now lol


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone know where to find different skins?

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

SwiftKey comes with 3 skins, and the devs have mentioned "maybe" creating more, but that was awhile ago. The app is great because it learns your typing methods and can be set up to the way you type. It can learn from your Gmail, text, and FaceBook on how you type/msg and doesn't intrude on your privacy.

Skins so far can't be found for it, but I also don't think anyone has given it a try to conquer that hurdle. It would be a challenge worthy of a good dev. (my way of trying to bolster someone to attempt, think it will work? Lol)


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah I know about the 3 original skins. I have the app but don't use it because the keyboard is hideous. IMO its barely a step up from Smart Keyboard but the SK does so much more.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

It's a great keyboard. On the iphone I hate how the keyboard auto corrects all the time. SwiftKey does it all the time and i don't notice which is a testament to how accurate it is.

It does seem to have issues inside some apps though, but I'm not sure if other keyboards have the same problems.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## VonnerNIX (Aug 22, 2011)

Definitely worth checking out. It's usually the 2nd setting I update after changing roms.


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

I've made a few attempts at theming it ... pretty failed attempts  There's definitely people out there capable of doing it, but the whole issue of theming a paid app is tricky.
But the actual theming would mostly be done in xml. From what I remember there's lots of gradients, meaning a top color and bottom color.. which also gets tricky, aesthetically. I might take a crack again later.


----------



## Welfarebob (Oct 11, 2011)

I paid for and use religiously thumb keyboard yeah I am not big on predictive text and the swiftkey was good but the keyboard is just way to small reminded me of a blackberry and I hated their keys.... thumb keyboard can use 25 premade themes or you can customize it yourself in the settings look feel and even key size I would truly recommend it for those not caring about predictive text







however it still has the predictive text and you can add words to its dictionary


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

thumb keyboard is great.

here's a waring about another popular keyboard. http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/10/25/security-advisory-a-i-type-keyboard-sends-all-your-keystrokes-to-their-servers-in-plain-text-sometimes-you-cant-trust-the-cloud/


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

I've tried Swiftkey but just dont care for it.

Thumb keyboard it the best I've used.


----------



## nimerix (Jul 11, 2011)

Such an amazing keyboard. Have been using this since beta and have yet to find any better keyboard replacement.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauren (Nov 7, 2011)

I love SwiftKey!

It truly gets better and better every day. Swype is stupid and so slow. Half of the phrases I say in texts can be typed just by tapping on predictions! It's just great.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

When you flash a new rom do you loose what it has learned thru using it?


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

If you have TB you should have no issues (I've had none) since it backs up the app and data. I switch back and forth all the time but have only had to download language once and my stats have always remained the same. I don't say it as a guarantee, only as personal experience.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Outstanding thank you sir!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Doesn't work on bionic?


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

I absolutely love this keyboard! It works amazingly, even if I had the chance to get it for free I'd still pay for it. Just getting the free app of the day or week isn't going to help improve the quality of android apps. Supporting our great developers is crucial to our ecosystem.

The only thing I'd like to see from SwiftKey in the near future is the use of the ICS speech to text technology.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Doesn't work on bionic?


Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## ijeff (Nov 25, 2011)

I may be a minority, but SwiftKey never quite seems to be able to guess my next work. I've synced it up to my e-mail, facebook, and twitter to no avail.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

I've given it a lot of time, but SwiftKey has a few problems:

1) Normally when you type, you're looking at the keyboard. With SwiftKey, you have to be looking at the suggestions AS you type, which causes slowdowns.

2) If you write a fair amount (as in, not just quick texts and the like), then the variance in your sentences means you'll generally NOT be using predictions.

3) I don't know how they set up the "default" predictions, but I was trying to say "five days" and after I typed "five" it said "cows". No, SwiftKey, I do not have five cows and I have never said I did.

4) Any keyboard that requires a length of time to become useful has some serious issues. Swype takes a little to know which words to suggest for sloppy traces, but that's all.

5) It constantly talks about about keystrokes saved, but that doesn't mean time saved for the reason I mentioned above. You might only hit 50% as many keys, but if you're doing so slowly because you're constantly watching the suggestion box, you're going slowly.

6) Every skin is ugly as balls. Sorry.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Has anyone tried Smart Keyboard Pro, I find it to be the best of all keyboards, very customizable, lots of skins great word prediction, lots of key layouts, good speech integration.

Been using it since Froyo, never found a keyboard that comes close.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> Has anyone tried Smart Keyboard Pro, I find it to be the best of all keyboards, very customizable, lots of skins great word prediction, lots of key layouts, good speech integration.
> 
> Been using it since Froyo, never found a keyboard that comes close.


I switched to it from GO keyboard. Love it. With swift key you can't even turn off key pop ups but the word prediction was really good. Smart keyboard is my new board though.


----------

